# Need a good pocket knife recommendation



## Buford_Dawg

OK, who has a pocket knife they really like?  I have both a buck and a gerber and neither one will keep a good sharp edge.  I gut one deer and both need sharpening before I skin the deer.  What knife holds a good edge?  I don't mind paying $$$$ if the knife will hold a good edge and not require sharpening after 5 minutes of use.  Thanks in advance for your feedback.  

Oh, I'm looking at pocket knifes, not a big knife that requires a sheath.


----------



## Lostoutlaw

Kershaw 35.00 and up Purma 50.00 and up they both pricey but I myself last year gut skin and all four Deer with my Kershaw. I don't really need to sharpin it now but well before the week end.


----------



## Buck111

Buck 110 or 112, American made for about $25 - $30.


----------



## CAL

Kershaw


----------



## Nicodemus

I like my Old Timer Improved Muskrat pocket knife for skinnin` furbearers. 

And ya`ll thought I used a flint or obsidian flake or one of my stone knives?      I do sometimes, on all critters, includin` deer.


----------



## Gun Docc

Puma "Major"


----------



## WTM45

Steel that holds an edge longer is usually harder to sharpen.  Find something in D2 or S30V and you will be pleased.


----------



## remington700

you might want to look at the Colt knives they make a small skinning knife that comes with a small sheath.


----------



## Branchminnow

This is the truth, I have skinned six deer with my "bear cub" which is made by knives of Alaska and it will still shave. 
A freind of mine has skinned 15 hogs with his, and finally had to put it to the stone, these are the best knives I have ever used. They can be found at Cabela's.

I also LOVE my old Case


----------



## Handgunner

I have a Gerber Gator with Guthook, that I love to skin and quarter deer with... I'm not sure of the hardness of the blade, but it sharpens really easy, and holds a good edge... 

I tend to sharpen my knives after every cleaning, whether they need it or not though.  A dull knife is a dangerous knife...

A couple strokes across the diamond stone and it's shaving you again.

I just got a Case XX that I really like, but it's blade is stainless and while it's sharp now, I'm sure it'll be hard to resharpen once dull.

I'll cross that bridge when I get there.

Also, knives with a carbon blade are usually easy to sharpen and hold a decent edge for a while.  It really depends on how well you take care of it, and how often you sharpen it...

If you try to saw through bones with any knife, it's going to dull pretty quick.  Use the knife on skin and meat, use the hack-saw on bones and you'll be good to go...


----------



## brian chambers

case xx stockman Is a great knife not too big not too small and will sharpen up very good.


----------



## FX Jenkins

Lostoutlaw said:


> Kershaw 35.00 and up Purma 50.00 and up they both pricey but I myself last year gut skin and all four Deer with my Kershaw. I don't really need to sharpin it now but well before the week end.



I second these two, Kershaw (american made) & Puma (German Steel)..

I have 2 kershaw scallions (one serrated) http://www.thekershawstore.com/Kershaw_Scallion_Knives_s/37.htm
That hold an edge and the one handed opening/closing spring assist is nice too.
I also have the fixed blade echo that is my main field dressing knife...


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Case Folding Hunter


----------



## Walkie Takie

*Knife*

CASE  ,  xx   straight 4 inch blade        
 belonged to my dad    don't know how old  ,  maybe  20 -25 years old ?????     
  w/t


----------



## Lead Poison

*Buck knives are great.*



chris arrington said:


> Buck 110 or 112, American made for about $25 - $30.



I like buck knives as well. The 112 is a little smaller than the 110. Both come with a nylon sheath.


----------



## Fishman

*knife recommendation*

I have 4 puma knives that are great.  I have one boker that is excellant also.


----------



## Gun Runner

Kerswaw


----------



## Slingblade

I carry a Wyoming Knife for the sole purpose of gutting and skinning.


----------



## W4DSB

Case XX sodbuster with surgical steel blade


----------



## huntone

You won't go back if you use a Kershaw


----------



## abrannon

I have a Gerber Gator (Good), Kershaw Alaskain Exchange a blade (Junk, Saw blade is flimsy, and the mechanisim that holds the blades is weak at best), Kershaw 3 1/2 "folder (good), Winchester 3 in 1 lock blade (Fair), and a Fred Carter Titan 1 (great), produced by Gigand.  

The Titan is by far the best knife I have ever owned.  This knife not only attains a razor sharp edge (I use a butchers steel) But it holds it.  I use it all day long opening mail, boxes, plastic packages, etc... and then in the evenings if I am lucky I use it to skin a hog or two.  I usually sharpen it once a month iif it needs it or not.  I have cleaned 3 hogs at one time, and it never got dull.  

One of the features of the Fred Carter designed knives, is that there are not rivets any where on the knife.  The entire knife is assembled with screws, and a wrench is privided to keep these tight.  In addition the blade opening tension is adjustable with a special wrench that is provided.  You will never have a loose blade, Unless you want it loose.


----------



## Joey

*knife*

Kershaw, by far the best I have ever owned, I have 3.
2 straight blades and one partway serrated.
Never have to sharpen or worry about the tip breaking.

Joey


----------



## shakey hunter

I have been using a Schrade LB7 for years and love it holds an edge real well its a little big but does the the job


----------



## RBaldree

*Spyderco Delica*

I have been using a spyderco delica for years, and really like it.  It has a good clip so that it sits at the top of my pocket and I can get to it really easily (clip adjustable to either side), and it has a large round thumbhole so that I never need to use two hands to open it and it doesn't burr on my fingers like the knurled knobs do.  I prefer the plain edge rather than serrated, but they have it in either.  It is small, comfortable, sharp, and has lived with me every day for about 5 years now without complaint (I wish the same could be said for my wife...)

Robert


----------



## urbaneruralite

Both Buck and Gerber make good knives. They both also market some crap. There's a connection with where their knives are made and what kind of quality you can expect.

For an inexpensive knife with great steel look to Opinel. You might also find sodbuster style knives made by Kissing Crane or Boker Arbolito for cheap if you look around eknifeworks or ebay.

With knives these days, you have to know what kind of steel the blade is made from and if the maker is likely to have employed folks that know how to temper it.

Now if you're serious about laying out money for a non-custom knife that really holds an edge, check out Boker's sintered titanium blades. Nothing holds an edge like those.


----------



## rex upshaw

abel


----------



## crowe1187

kershaw blur, has grip areas on the handle that feel like line-x. the speed safe openin keeps it closed when you want it but when you want it open you better be ready, my second kershaw and man they hold a good edge


----------



## MrgreenJeans

Helle


----------



## brian chambers

I got a damascus steel trapper by bear thats really nice and it will hold a great edge.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

I must say kershaw is going to be your best bet. It holds an edge very well and is a very well built knife


----------



## 01Foreman400

Kershaw for me as well.  

Darrell


----------



## parkerman

I have a Columbia River Knife and Tool that I am real fond of.  Holds a good edge. Around $30-$40 at BPS.


----------



## Nate23

Kershaw


----------



## jbdial1515

Benchmade knives....

Use a razor blade knife to skin deer, cheap and always sharp with new blade.


----------



## CHEVY3

*Knives*

I  ordered a Puma from Cabelas German made it is the Folding Duke with stag handles.It has the rockwell hardness dot on it 106-rc this thing will shave all day long.I just touch it up on a razor strap after each use and wipe it off.Should be the last knife I ever need.


----------



## Confederate_Jay

*pocket knife*

I don't use anything but a lock blade. I am sold on the Case copperlock. Wears well in my pocket and it is big enought to skin a deer with if you wanted to. I have several in the carbon and surgical steel- both sharpen easily for me. I am carrying the surgical steel  most of the time becasue its easier to keep the blade clean.

I think the trick to keeping a knife sharp is to maintain the edge instead of letting it go until it is completely dull.  I have a piece of 1x4 covered with 2 boot tongues out of an old pair of my wolverines that I use like a razor strap to touch up the edge. Another good tool is the element out of one of those big industrial lights.  It looks about like a ceramic rod  but is hollow and kind of frosted looking.  If you know an industrial electrician or someone who works for EMC or Ga Power they usually come across them pretty regular. All I know is that a couple passes on that thing and a decent edge will become a razor.


----------



## whitworth

*I buy cheap*

A pocket knife is bought to be lost, eventually.  Never thought of spending over 20 dollars for one.   In fact I always bought a lot cheaper.
I used Schrade for years and lost a few of those.  Now I have a stainless steel Winchester pocketknife from Wal Mart.  

My best buy wasn't a knife, but  tri-hone sharpening stones.   It will sharpen any blade, including the carving knife we use for the Thanksgiving and Christmas dinner.  

Never bought a replacement blade for a lawn mower.  Used a flat metal file and sharpened up the old blade every spring.


----------



## miller

Branchminnow said:


> This is the truth, I have skinned six deer with my "bear cub" which is made by knives of Alaska and it will still shave.
> A freind of mine has skinned 15 hogs with his, and finally had to put it to the stone, these are the best knives I have ever used. They can be found at Cabela's.
> 
> I also LOVE my old Case



I have to agree these are the best knives I have ever owned. They are pricy but awesome knives.

http://www.knivesofalaska.com/


----------



## savage270

Just picked up a SOG twitch II from Academy Sports.  I'm very impressed with the edge on it.  It has a AUS 8 blade at a hardness of 57-58.  I like it, very fast assisted opening with thumb stud and index finger push on backside of knife.  MSRP for $70 on site, other local places tried to sell it for $50ish but got it for around $32.  Check it out, their other knives there are relatively inexpensive there compared to other places too.

http://sogknives.com/store/TWI-8.html


----------



## Spinnerbait Nate

KERSHAW hands down!!!!!


----------



## wookie

*My Fav's*

The 2 keepers I've found are:

Benchmade 530 - Thin profile, hardly notice it is even in your pocket; clip to put on your belt or pocket if desired; 154CM is a pain to sharpen but once it is sharp it holds an edge well.   

Case Swing Guard - I love the fact it has a guard on it; blade stays sharp and is a practical size for most chores; I find it pretty easy to sharpen as well. It also reminds me of one I had as a kid that my Grandpa gave me (and I lost in the woods) so that might be impairing my judgment. 

If you're going to be doing a lot of dressing though I'd recommend Knives of Alaska. I've got their Muskrat - it rocks. It stays sharp and is a handy size - almost as small as a folder. Think they also have a little caping knife of similar size that you might like too.


----------



## Shug

How big a blade you need? I carried a Ole Timer "Trapper" for 30 years could not ask for a better knife. Everyone here has their favorites.  For a extreamly sharp and cheap knife the Kershaw "Ace 1710" from Smokey Mt. Knife works cant be beat. Their about $5-6 dollars. I buy about 10 a year. They get dull just toss them and get another.  They weigh about as much as a quarter, their 3 1/2" closed and 5 1/2 opened


----------



## jimboknows

kershaw     colt/black colt  is my favorite for edge retention.  I also like the non slip handle.


----------



## kc65

W4DSB said:


> Case XX sodbuster with surgical steel blade


x2  easiest knife to sharpen and ive had all brands


----------



## Dub

I have two CRKT folders and three Kershaw folders.

Any of them except for the smallish Kershaw Chive could be defensive weapons.


My recomendaction is a Kershaw Blur.  Very handy and crazy sharp for a long time.


----------



## germag

For a store bought folder, either a Kershaw or a Puma. For a good handmade folder, I'd check with Sharpeblades.


----------



## BBQBOSS

germag said:


> For a store bought folder, either a Kershaw or a Puma. For a good handmade folder, I'd check with Sharpeblades.




I have both and like them a lot.  I dont carry my Puma around but ive had it for nearly 30 years. Always like the feel of that knife ever since pops give it to me as a child.


----------



## KGarner

I would also go with Kershaw, the one I have now is the first one I've owned, had it for about 4 years now.  Will definitly buy another one when I wear this one out or lose it, which ever comes first.


----------



## jackherber

Cannot beat the 'ol Buck 110. A true classic.


----------



## blocky

I like my Hen and Rooster carbon steel whittler. Easy to sharpen and keeps an edge pretty good.


----------



## GMORE

Case yellow handled trapper with the old Chrome Vanadium steel.  Easy to sharpen and easy to see when dropped.


----------



## one hogman

Wow this thread is going on year 5,might as well wade in, my Daddy always carried a Boker tree brand three blade stockman and kept it sharp, I wish you could still buy those old knives at the price he paid, I have always been parshal to the Buck lite or the three blade buck small stockman,  for a pocket knife I don't know how someone wears pants with a 110 in their pocket the Bucks  are hard to beat to hold an edge and be easy to sharpen, What is an Improved Muskrat is that a Beaver with a small tail??


----------



## Jim Clausen

I  just bought a Boker at Kinfeoutlet.com. I had one when I was younger and someone liked it better than I did. Looked for a long time and finally found this brand again. They have a 1075 carbon steel blade and they hold an edge better than any other kinfe I have owned.
Jim


----------



## coon hunter

dont carry nothing but a case, got several trappers and a few others. i got the cv blades in them and they dont keep the edge quite as long but are really easy to sharpen.


----------



## BLACKWIDOW

case xx trapper holds a good edge carried same one for 15years


----------



## Paul White

Ive got a benchmade osbourne that i love and carry for defense and light use. it is super sharp and holds an edge. send it back anytime with $5 and they sharpen it back to razor sharp and go over it cleaning and replacing screws. My work knife though is a cold steel recon 1, sharp out of box, holds an edge and is easy to sharpen yourself. I use a quick sharpener on it.


----------



## joedublin

Kershaw,Buck or Gerber...as long as they are MADE IN USA!!!!! The made in CHINA knives are garbage!!!!!


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors

spyderco endura or delica for a good pocket knife. For a fixed blade knife the classic old timer sharp finger. You can find the old timers for cheap on ebay sub 15 bucks.


----------



## IFLY4U

As bad as I hate to admit it, the Rough Rider series of pocket knives made in China are very good and hold an incredible edge. I see them new at flea markets all of the time from $8-$15. It really frustrates me that a $8 knife made in China has a better fit and finish than a US made $60 Case XX. What happened to US quality???


----------



## John I. Shore

Buford_Dawg said:


> OK, who has a pocket knife they really like?  I have both a buck and a gerber and neither one will keep a good sharp edge.  I gut one deer and both need sharpening before I skin the deer.  What knife holds a good edge?  I don't mind paying $$$$ if the knife will hold a good edge and not require sharpening after 5 minutes of use.  Thanks in advance for your feedback.
> 
> Oh, I'm looking at pocket knifes, not a big knife that requires a sheath.



You'll not find what you are looking for in a factory made knife. They just don't exist, the only way you'll find a good knife is to buy a good custom.  A little more spendy but well worth the money.  

Like you said, "I gut one deer and both need sharpening before I skin the deer."  

A good custom knife with a properly heat treated blade Will handle multiple deer before any sharpening is required.  We have had ours used to skin a couple of moose, multiple caribou, or a couple of brown bears BEFORE needing to be hit on a crock or any other type of sharpening.  I tell my customers that if any knife I sell them won't go through at least 2 moose, or 15 caribou before needing to be sharpened then bring it back, I'll tape a quarter ($.25) to it, throw it in the dump and make them another one that will.

The fact is; there is NO factory knife that recieves the heat treat, cryogenic treatment, and Rockwell Hardness Testing that a quality custom knife is subjected to on an individual basis.   

Hope this helps.

John I.


----------



## old iron

Case xx. the best!!


----------



## wilber85

Benchmade if you some extra cash, or CRKT for a normal every day carry knife.


----------



## rvick

kershaw 1840 scallion


----------



## treeman101

Opinel will hold an edge and is easily sharpened we use them skinning hogs weekly.  A number 6, 7, or 8 work well just depends on what size you like.  Only about 12$ a piece, kinda hard to beat.


----------



## blink

I recently bought an SOG Trident Tanto. It was about $60. Its a bit larger than EDC's i have carried in the past, but the way the clip is mounted, i notice its in my pocket less than any other knife i have carried. It seems to hold an edge very well. It locks open as well as closed. The assisted opening, while kinda unnecessary, is pretty cool.


----------



## Highintheshoulder

Case XX


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

No complaints with my SOG Trident


----------



## golffreak

If anyone is still looking for a good knife, I have been carrying this one for the past couple of years. I have been very happy with it, and have given several out as Christmas gifts.

http://www.crkt.com/M4-Stag-Scales-...-Edge-OutBurst-LAWKS-Knife?&search_id=1088828


----------



## wilber85

golffreak said:


> If anyone is still looking for a good knife, I have been carrying this one for the past couple of years. I have been very happy with it, and have given several out as Christmas gifts.
> 
> http://www.crkt.com/M4-Stag-Scales-...-Edge-OutBurst-LAWKS-Knife?&search_id=1088828



Same here.  I had Gerbers and Kershaws before this knife and I dont think I will ever have anything but a CRKT or a custom again.  Very durable and holds one heck of an edge.


----------



## Goat

CRKT M-16 Tanto  blade. Check it out.


----------



## Anvil Head

Life's to short to carry a factory knife!
Upgrade to a handmade custom.....not only look better, but cut like you want too.


----------



## knifenut

Buford_Dawg said:


> OK, who has a pocket knife they really like?  I have both a buck and a gerber and neither one will keep a good sharp edge.  I gut one deer and both need sharpening before I skin the deer.  What knife holds a good edge?  I don't mind paying $$$$ if the knife will hold a good edge and not require sharpening after 5 minutes of use.  Thanks in advance for your feedback.
> 
> Oh, I'm looking at pocket knifes, not a big knife that requires a sheath.




 If money is not a factor, you can't beat the Chris Reeve Sebenza(production knife) for a folder, and I've found no custom folder with a better design, or that's made as well. Chris Reeve Knives(CRK) has won the Quality Control Award at the Blade Show for about 10 straight years.

 I've sold all of my custom locking folders, as none could match the Sebenza as an all around outdoor/hunting knife.
 They are easy to break down for cleaning(doesn't void the warranty), and have a great straight handle which is best for a hunting knife, and they hold an edge very well.

 I like the micarta inlay versions for that extra grip when wet or bloody.





 If you want something that won't need sharpened for the whole season you could go for a knife with M390 steel. I've got a couple of Spyderco's with it, and the stuff will keep its edge longer than most any steel out there. S90V will as well. Expensive steels, but for good reason.

 Chris Reeve has gone to S35V(about the same as S30V), and it won't hold and edge like a few of the super steels, but will get through a few deer, and his Sebenza design can't be beat....production or custom.

edit- also a 40 degree edge(20 per side) will hold it's edge longer than a 30 degree edge. 30 will slice better, but won't hold an edge quite as long as a slightly thicker edge. If it's a super steel like M390, S90V, M4, etc...it won't really matter.


----------



## germag

Wow....in almost 6 years I would hope that the OP found himself a knife. 

I don't really like a folder for skinning deer, hogs, etc.  It's fine for small game like rabbits and squirrels and such and for a backup to my fixed blade, but I much prefer a fixed blade for skinning bigger game. We have several bladesmiths on the forum that make excellent skinning knives. To me about a 3"-3.5" drop point with a bit of a belly is perfect. I don't really want a gut hook....I'll use a Wyoming knife for that. I have probably 15 or 16 custom skinners from 3 of these makers, and then 2 custom hunting knives from another. Plus I have several Puma, Buck, Gerber, etc. skinners and this one OLD skinner that I bought on closeout for $4 at K-Mart more than 20 years ago. The brand name is Sharp....haven't seen any since then. I should have bought the whole display. That little knife may be the best skinner I have. It takes an edge that is literally like a straight-razor in just a couple of strokes on the butcher's steel and holds it surprisingly well. I actually use it more than any other that I have because that way I don't mess up my good custom knives. I did pick a couple of the customs out to use, and I do use them some....I have one Tabor skinner with Desert Ironwood scales that I use and one Scott Davidson skinner that I use, and then I have a hunter from Brad Singley with African Blackwood that I carry on my belt when I go to the woods. All three of those knives are a dream to use, but I don't really want to mess them up. Most of my customs have never been used at all. 

For dealing with birds I have a few custom Bird and Trout knives from Tabor and Davidson. They also work very well on small game like rabbits and squirrels. I picked out one of each to use.


----------



## blink

blink said:


> I recently bought an SOG Trident Tanto. It was about $60. Its a bit larger than EDC's i have carried in the past, but the way the clip is mounted, i notice its in my pocket less than any other knife i have carried. It seems to hold an edge very well. It locks open as well as closed. The assisted opening, while kinda unnecessary, is pretty cool.



Here we are, over a year later, and this is still my EDC, and it still functions as good as it did when i purchased it, and holds an edge better than any other knife i have carried.


----------



## Rick Blane

Buford_Dawg said:


> OK, who has a pocket knife they really like?  I have both a buck and a gerber and neither one will keep a good sharp edge.  I gut one deer and both need sharpening before I skin the deer.  What knife holds a good edge?  I don't mind paying $$$$ if the knife will hold a good edge and not require sharpening after 5 minutes of use.  Thanks in advance for your feedback.
> 
> Oh, I'm looking at pocket knifes, not a big knife that requires a sheath.



I use a Leatherman Super Tool as a pocket knife and while it will skin out a deer I use one of the small utility blade skiners for game most of the time.


----------



## irishredneck

I had my Case stolen from my checked bag at an airport in Bolivia on Friday. I am going this weekend to buy another Case. I love(d) that knife!


----------



## Artfuldodger

Did the police do a case for the Case removed from the case?


----------



## fishfryer

Jim Clausen said:


> I  just bought a Boker at Kinfeoutlet.com. I had one when I was younger and someone liked it better than I did. Looked for a long time and finally found this brand again. They have a 1075 carbon steel blade and they hold an edge better than any other kinfe I have owned.
> Jim



I like Boker Tree Brand a lot.


----------



## Killdee

W4DSB said:


> Case XX sodbuster with surgical steel blade



If they would just re make it in the lock blade, I love the size of a sodbuster jr for a folding pocket knife. I found a nice lockblade sodbuster type this year called a Moremaker thats a nice pocketknife.


----------



## joedublin

I really like my Kershaw!


----------



## Quepos1

I presently carry a kershaw "speedsafe" and like it a lot. easy to open and stays sharp. Finally, esy to sharpen when it becomes dull. I believe I paid around $45.00 for it. I also own several Case XX knives that I carry.


----------



## hunterofopportunity

WTM45 said:


> Steel that holds an edge longer is usually harder to sharpen.  Find something in D2 or S30V and you will be pleased.



What he said,carbon blades turn dark and sharpen quick but don't last


----------



## 7 point

Case sodbuster


----------

